# Feeding Piraya Piranha Large Dead Rat Graphic Content!



## Greg c (Apr 19, 2012)

Just thought to share with you guys what a big 18 inch piranha could do to a large dead frozen thawed out rat, keep in mind that a few hours before this video was taken he ate about 12 large 10 mm pellets so he didn't have a empty stomach, in this video you can see how powerful a large piranha is and how sharp a piranhas teeth really are, my brother and I were filming this and were amazed at how fast he actually ate the thing, you can tell by our voices in the video, this rat was a good size and was heavy, I'd say it was probably about the weight of 6 to 8 adult mice, I usually only feed him a few mice in a years time and only fed him a large rat once when he was 6 inches long so this is only the second one he ever ate, I thought the video turned out really nice and clear and the slow motion at 332 the video is awesome, well here it is, hope you guys like it!


----------



## RedneckR0nin (Nov 5, 2008)

Cool video man...gorgeous fish as well...looks well maintained 
[/media]

[media]

Jesus christ ...the embed method is fucked right up..I tried to post it for you but apparently that isnt possible


----------



## Ægir (Jan 21, 2006)

Under "click to configure post options" and "post options" set HTML to ON-auto linebreak mode.


----------



## audiction (Dec 7, 2002)

awesome vid...thanks for posting. we need to bring this forum back from the dead by getting all the piranha lovers from monsterfishkeepers...just saying


----------



## Dawgz (Aug 18, 2005)

Greg c said:


> Just thought to share with you guys what a big 18 inch piranha could do to a large dead frozen thawed out rat, keep in mind that a few hours before this video was taken he ate about 12 large 10 mm pellets so he didn't have a empty stomach, in this video you can see how powerful a large piranha is and how sharp a piranhas teeth really are, my brother and I were filming this and were amazed at how fast he actually ate the thing, you can tell by our voices in the video, this rat was a good size and was heavy, I'd say it was probably about the weight of 6 to 8 adult mice, I usually only feed him a few mice in a years time and only fed him a large rat once when he was 6 inches long so this is only the second one he ever ate, I thought the video turned out really nice and clear and the slow motion at 332 the video is awesome, well here it is, hope you guys like it!


Cool video.

I've seen this fish in person, it's huge!

Btw I was the one who bought the Maculatus from you (The Ruby Red spilo).


----------

